# Is 222K reparable?



## eduardoandrade (Jul 7, 2012)

First it started rebooting every now and then, then it would not stop rebooting. Finally after one unwanted reboot it just froze on the start up screen.
After a hard reset although the front panel light for on is lit nothing shows up on the screen. i mean I got a blank screen and no sound.
Is my 222k gone for good?
Regards
Eduardo


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

looks like ... so, call CSR: add protection plan then complain about the failure


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you have unplugged the receiver from the electrical outlet for longer than 10 seconds and it still won't reboot, it needs to be replaced. Please PM your account number to me, if you haven't already call our 800 number, so I can order a replacement for you. Thanks.



eduardoandrade said:


> First it started rebooting every now and then, then it would not stop rebooting. Finally after one unwanted reboot it just froze on the start up screen.
> After a hard reset although the front panel light for on is lit nothing shows up on the screen. i mean I got a blank screen and no sound.
> Is my 222k gone for good?
> Regards
> Eduardo


----------

